

Variety in Public Radio Music: A Look at the Data - cenazoic
http://swansone.com/writings/Variety-in-Public-Radio-Music/

======
quahada
A big topic of discussion in music tech right now is active vs passive usage.
Active usage is when someone uses a music service or station with the intent
of discovering new songs and artists. This mode of consumption values a
diverse playlist.

On the other hand, passive consumption is when the user just wants background
music and doesn't care what's playing as long as it sounds good and matches
the mood. This mode tends to favor a more limited playlist, as the overall
quality of the music will be higher.

